# Reds- a photo challenge discussion thread



## MiamiAG

On the heals of the Anubias Photo Challenge, I am pleased to announce the opening of a new APC Photo Challenge- "*Reds*" _a photo challenge_!

*The objective*: Take the best photo of a *red *object in your aquarium. The object may be fish, shrimp, plant or algae. No "non-living" objects please.

*The prize*: *$20 gift certificate* from our friends at *Aquarium Design Group*. Thanks Jeff!

*Timeframe*: Two weeks
*
Where to submit*: Reds Photo Challenge in the Photo Album

*Rule type*: *Advanced Editing Rules*

Your entry must come from a single photograph, taken during the specified challenge timeframe. You may not post-process your entry from or to include elements of multiple images, multiple exposures, clip art, computer-rendered images, or elements from other photographs (even those taken during the challenge week), and other similar items. A photograph may only be used in one challenge, even if it is cropped or altered differently to fit another challenge. Duplicate photos will be disqualified.
*Selective Editing*: Adjustments can be made selectively to your photo. Cloning, dodging, burning, etc. to improve your photo or remove imperfections or minor distracting elements, etc. is acceptable. However, using any editing tools to duplicate, create, or move major elements of your photograph is not permitted.

*Layers*: You may use layers, layer masks and alternative layer modes to assist in your selective editing.

*Filters*: At your discretion, you may apply filters to your photo, in whole or part. (Be aware that extensively altering the "look" of your photograph with an "effects" filter is often not well received by voters.)

*Borders*: It is suggested that if you decide to use a border, you should only use one or two solid colors around the outside of your photo. However, alternative borders are allowed, as long as they do not contain any text, clip art, photographs, or other artwork.
Any modification done inside the digital camera itself is considered acceptable for challenge submission.

You are highly encouraged to list all of your post-shot editing steps in the "Description" section or as a comment when submitting your photo.


----------



## SnakeIce

Art_Giacosa said:


> On the heals
> 
> *Timeframe*: Two weeks
> *
> *


*

I didn't see a date specified as to when these two weeks are, and while heals is a word I believe you want the word heels.

When I first heard about this I thought I would use a photo I have. I have the fish still, but don't have the camera I borrowed or the display to be able to take a nice picture of him that would be current. The acrylic tank he is in now is old and very scratched. I also couldn't reproduce his behaviour that enabled the picture anyway.

I think I will submit the photo anyway just for the practice of doing so. If you want to restrict it from being ranked that is fine.*


----------



## Raul-7

Regarding the advanced editing, who's to know the difference between the original and the edited?


----------



## theteh

Hi Art,

Not sure if I am missing something, couldn't find a directlink to the gallery is missing from the News page!?

Regards
Teh


----------



## MiamiAG

Carlos,

It's on the honor system.

Teh,

We call it the Photo Album and it is in the features toolbar towards the top of the page.


----------



## trenac

Hi Art...D_oes the object have to be all red or can it have other colors in it also, as long as red is one of the colors?_


----------



## MiamiAG

Trena,

The objective of the contest is Reds. We leave the interpretation to the photographer. There is no rule that it needs to be all red.


----------



## Gomer

Art_Giacosa said:


> TWe leave the interpretation to the photographer. There is no rule that it needs to be all red.


That is exactly how I plan on approaching this! Definately something I'll be entering on.


----------



## Bert H

Sounds interesting... One could really get creative with this one.


----------



## MiamiAG

The contest is now accepting votes. PLEASE GO VOTE. We have some great entries.


----------



## Gomer

doh!

too late. I had a photo, but couldn't upload it (tried for like 1hr last night). SAid I didn't have enough space but I had no place to go to to remove any files. It wasn't my attachment folder becaseu I cleared out that limit.

Oh well. maybe next time.


----------



## MiamiAG

Tony,

Send me the picture and I'll upload it.


----------



## Gomer

Thanks Art, I sent you a PM with a link


----------



## Orlando Grillo

Art_Giacosa said:


> Your entry must come from a single photograph...


Hi,

I would like an explanation... Maybe my English isn't sufficient good and I miss understood what Art Giacosa said (quoted above). I thought each user could post only one shot for the contest, but there are several users with a lot of pictures in it&#8230;

I am new to this forum and I am still not familiar with how things work here. But I do really not understand that&#8230;

Also, I think the rules could be more specific about what should be evaluated on the photos (for upcoming contests&#8230. Because, since this is a "reds" contest, I can't understand why some very good pictures that really have some red have so low ratings. And there are very good pictures but that have so few red or are more to "oranges" or "browns" and have very high ratings!

I think users are voting more for the beauty and quality of the photos and are forgetting to consider that it is a "reds" contest&#8230; I think this should be the first important point to consider and, sure, also to consider the quality and beauty&#8230;

Also, it was not specified a limit date for rating pictures&#8230;

Best regards,

Orlando Grillo


----------



## MBNet

Orlando Grillo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like an explanation... Maybe my English isn't sufficient good and I miss understood what Art Giacosa said (quoted above). I thought each user could post only one shot for the contest, but there are several users with a lot of pictures in it&#8230;


Hi,
What Art means is that you can't use parts of 2 or more photos and put them together in a single edited "photo". That won't be a photo anymore, but a graphic file.
bye

PS: What is your native language? Spanish? Portuguese?


----------



## Orlando Grillo

Hi,

Thank you very much for the explanation…. Sometimes I have difficulties to understand simple terms in English…

My native language is Portuguese (I am Brazilian) but I speak and read Spanish reasonably well too because my family lived in Argentina for long time and they speak Spanish all the time…

Tank you,

Orlando


----------



## MBNet

Orlando Grillo said:


> My native language is Portuguese (I am Brazilian) but I speak and read Spanish reasonably well too...


Hi, I just asked that, because if you had any problem with my explanation I could've write it in Portuguese or Spanish (looking at your name I doubt that one of this two languages would've done it...  - my parents are Portuguese)


----------



## MiamiAG

Well, I think Orlando's question was answered. Orlando, yes, the theme is red and the picture should try to intepret that theme.

Folks, we have a good number of votes now. *The contest will close to ratings this Saturday at midnight Eastern time.*

Thanks for participating!


----------



## Orlando Grillo

Art_Giacosa said:


> Folks, we have a good number of votes now.


Thank you Art,

You are right... Now that a lot of users have rated images the result is more congruent with the theme. And also the photos that I think are the best have very good ratings now.

MBNet,
Are you from Portugal?
Your explanation was fine. I had no difficulty to understand it (my English is not as terrible as it may sound&#8230 but I sometimes have difficulties to understand some phrase constructions&#8230; and to write and speak&#8230;

Thanks

Orlando


----------



## MiamiAG

Orlando,

We are an international forum. Please feel free to post in your native language if you are not sure how to say it in English. I'm sure someone will translate it.

Obrigado.


----------



## raven_wilde

I just got done voting and Holy-Ruby-Rasboras-Batman, were there a lot of entries! Good to see there were just as many votes as well! All around some nice photos in this contest, good job everybody!


----------



## hedson_25

my aportation


----------



## MiamiAG

I am pleased to announce that Darek Firlej has won the Reds Photo Contest with his beautiful entry "Betta Splendens"! Here it is:









Darek wins a $20 gift certificate from our friends at *Aquarium Design Group*! I want to thank everyone who participated and who voted in this contest. We had 52 entries and Betta Splendens received 62 votes and had an average score of 8.33.​
Congratulations Darek! Well done.

Please stay tuned to our next photo contest.


----------



## neonfish3

Congratulations Darek!:dance: 
It is a Beautiful Picture. WTG


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

Congratulations Darek. It must be good to be a contestant whose two photos were competing with each other for the first place. I also remember your nice anubias photos in the Anubias Photo Challenge. 

Good luck in the next contest.


----------

